# New Dude



## virgils23 (May 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

How are you all? Well, this is my introduction. I am an aspiring writer. I have been writing poetry and fiction for years, but I guess that my problem has always been the crippling fear of exposing my work to others. So I am hoping that if I engage on this site, I can learn some useful tips and tricks. I hope to share some of my stuff and meet others who are in the same boat as me.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 30, 2014)

I don't know about the same boat, but I experienced some of the same fears before I came here.

Don't let your fears rule you. Do a few critiques/reviews. then post some of your own stuff.

You'll find that, as long as you take the suggestions as they are intended (*constructive* criticisms) and really take the advice you get seriously, this place is one of the best for sharpening your skills.

The people here really want to see writers succeed and will give you the tools you need if you'll let them.

This is a great site and the people are really incredibly knowledgeable.

Take your time, take a few deep breaths, watch out for all the Sci Fi lying around (it makes a big mess sometimes...puddles of alien ichor and other such nastiness) and you'll be fine.


----------



## Bishop (May 30, 2014)

Hey Virgils, welcome! I'm doing okay, to answer your question. You'll learn a lot of tips and tricks, as we share them with one another quite often! And we hope that you'll come to trust us enough to share--I still have problems with that myself. I've got a stack of selections from my novel I want to post on this site, wanting to get critiqued... but ya just kinda worry you're not good enough. Being here helps, though. And we're here to make you (and ourselves) a better writer.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: It gets real here. Very real.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 30, 2014)

You'll find lots of great feedback here  Welcome to WF!


----------



## virgils23 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! And Elvenswordsman, is that Charlemagne? It is a very cool avatar.


----------



## PiP (May 30, 2014)

Hi Virgil,

Welcome to WF  I noticed you joined us back in Dec 2011... Please don't worry about sharing your work for crit, we are a supportive community and all muck in together 

Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . 

If you enjoy writing short stories and Poetry why not join in with our Poetry Challenge and Prose Challenges, Contests & Prompts.?

Any questions please do not hesitate to ask :smile:

PiP


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 30, 2014)

Alfonso XI of Leon and Castile, my Great^x Grandfather.


----------



## aj47 (May 30, 2014)

Hey, Dude, don't be afraid....</beatles>

Sorry, I used to write a lot of parody and sometimes the urge overwhelms.  Welcome.  I write poetry, too, and I'm interested in seeing yours. After your magic ten posts, you can share it.  In the meantime, check out the poems other folks here have posted (including my stuff).  Commentary and critique is always appreciated.

We also have poetry games as well as more general word games.  And challenges.  And lots of fun stuff.  Look around, make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Gumby (May 30, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Virgil.  Mosey around and get to know us, mostly, we don't bite. When you feel comfy (and have reached 10 posts) share your work with us. Those first few times are the hardest, but that will pass.


----------



## Pandora (May 30, 2014)

Hi virgils23 I really enjoy reading other's poetry, maybe you too. I am not much of a critic though. I think reading others work and the critiques they receive will solve any apprehensions you have. Welcome to WF!


----------



## escorial (May 30, 2014)

hi dude


----------



## qwertyportne (May 30, 2014)

Welcome Virgils23. I know the feeling and the fear, but WF is very different than other writing forums. These folks will not make you feel as if you've been beaten with a stick. William Wadsworth wrote, "We murder to dissect." Yeah, critiques can be annoyingly analytical, as if the critiquer were plucking the feathers from our beautiful little bird. Can't we just enjoy its song without taking it apart? Of course, but if our beautiful little bird has not yet learned to sing very well, a critique can breathe new life into it, reveal ways in which it can fly higher, farther and faster. I'm pretty sure you'll decide that critiques here at WF are acts of service rendered with informed humility, not self-serving arrogance.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 30, 2014)

That fear is something most people feel, I think. It's something you have to overcome for publishing, though. Rejection will come in one form or another no matter how talented you are, so you are going to have to start thickening your skin for it. Once you reach ten or more posts and decide to post a short story or novel except to the creative boards, give me a shout and I'll gladly take a look at it and see what I can do to help you out. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 1, 2014)

As far as technique questions, don't hesitate to drop a thread in the Writing Discussions workshop. I've asked plenty there, everything from how to critique so that the person knows you're being constructive to how to write through the doldrums of the middle chapters without losing the action. Honestly, they'll answer anything there for you. If you want to get your confidence up, I might try the Word Games threads because they're always fun.

If you want to know anything about the forum or if you have any fears or qualms, come to anyone in purple, and they'll be sure to help you out.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------

